
Game developers must avoid the ‘wage-slave’ attitude - ChazDazzle
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-must-avoid-the-wage-slave-attitude/
======
ChicagoDave
Sorry, but I'm calling bullshit on this.

This is no different than Method One adherents claiming Scrum and Agile
project management would never work or that pair programming was a waste of
resources, or that managed code would never compete with compiled C, or that
front-end development couldn't be separated from back-end development, or app
services would ever perform will enough to work, and the list goes on.

Given the right people, the right management skills and ideas, art can be made
in a commercial business environment on a schedule.

There certainly are adherents to the old ways. Of pushing people beyond
measure. Just go look inside a digital ad agency.

But even those places are learning new ways and getting pushed back by
employees that have no interest in work for a penny less than they're worth.

(taking a breath)

That said, I do believe that success comes from giving of one's self. You
can't expect to get anywhere or make any money without effort and without some
level of "paying your dues".

The people that are successful without paying their dues are an anomaly, and
are no different than people that win the lottery. You can't use that subset
to make any point.

(breathing out)

If the only way you can make art is with freedom, then that is your way.

But you're simply wrong if you think people can't structure a business around
game development that balances life and makes a profit.

